# Woking GC 13 July 2021



## Papas1982 (Sep 28, 2020)

When organising Sonning for H4H, the only other course to respond was Woking GC. Unfortunately they didn't have dates that suited but i thought the society rate may be of interest some.

Green fees in the summer are £125.
They've offered, Breakfast, 18 Holes, 3 course lunch, 18 holes and then afternoon tea.
For £140.


I'm awaiting confirmation of dates, but have the required 12 people so will booking a meet (hopefully July, but it could be June or August). It will be a Tuesday or ideally a Friday.

If anyone has any interest, pop your name below and as soon as i get final confirmation of a date, i can look at making it a little more concrete.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 28, 2020)

Never played Woking before so depending on date I'd be interested.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 28, 2020)

I would be interested depending on dates.


----------



## IanM (Sep 28, 2020)

Me please definitely!!  Missing from my "played-list!"


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 28, 2020)

Interested, depending on dates. Just have the Cooden Beach meet in mind, please... 

Also, have you discussed the below with them? 

From "Organisers FAQ":

_"Woking is principally a 2 ball course and the normal formula for play is singles in the morning and foursomes in the afternoon.  3 and 4 ball play is possible at certain times but must be pre agreed with the Office."_


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 28, 2020)

Interested depending on dates


----------



## TreeSeeker (Sep 28, 2020)

100% interested, couldnt say no, always love a 36 hole outing.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 28, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Interested, depending on dates. Just have the Cooden Beach meet in mind, please... 

Also, have you discussed the below with them?

From "Organisers FAQ":

_"Woking is principally a 2 ball course and the normal formula for play is singles in the morning and foursomes in the afternoon.  3 and 4 ball play is possible at certain times but must be pre agreed with the Office."_

Click to expand...

Tuesdays and Fridays can be played in 3/4 balls 

Good shout on Cooden. I'm keen to play there too, so will book around it.


----------



## Cake (Sep 28, 2020)

Definitely up for this.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2020)

Could be persuaded


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2020)

Oh, go on then


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 28, 2020)

I'd probably be keen for this, with the usual caveat of dates! On that subject, worth bearing in mind that the heather will be in full bloom from mid-July onwards, so I would look to play it between then and early September personally if possible.

Depending on interest I could look at sorting something at mine the afternoon before for those interested and travelling to stay over, whether that be just signing in a couple of guests or something a bit bigger as we are just down the road (www.westbyfleetgolfclub.co.uk)


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 28, 2020)

I think the cooden meet may make July a little tight. 

I think ideally I'd like late June as that leaves cooden July and H4H September. 

As soon as I get a date though I'll contact you @TheDiablo as a mini meet could be good 👍🏻


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm in, Woking is a lovely little course. Played it on a day ticket about 10 years ago. After we teed off the first only ever saw two other golfers.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 28, 2020)

As others, if the dates work I’m in!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes please Dave.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 28, 2020)

If the world isn’t still in it’s current, ridiculous, state I could be interested in this.


----------



## wookie (Sep 28, 2020)

yes please Dave


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			I'm in, Woking is a lovely little course. Played it on a day ticket about 10 years ago. After we teed off the first only ever saw two other golfers.
		
Click to expand...

 You don't normally see any golfers where you hit it.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 28, 2020)

Am in Dave


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2020)

That sounds like a good price Dave, as it is cheaper than West Hill which is usually the cheapest of the 3 W's. 

West Hill do a rate after 15.00 for around £80 from memory for those that wanted to make two days of it. Plenty of accommodation in and around Woking.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 28, 2020)

FairwayPhil will be in as well Dave


----------



## Midnight (Sep 28, 2020)

Depending on dates, please put me down. 
Thanks👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 28, 2020)

Well this has escalated quickly


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 28, 2020)

Just so i can keep on top of it.

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32 Midnight


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 28, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2020)

Date dependant, I'm in, been on the bucket list for far too long.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2020)

Great price , depending on dates please pencil me in 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 28, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2020)

richart said:



			That sounds like a good price Dave, as it is cheaper than West Hill which is usually the cheapest of the 3 W's.

West Hill do a rate after 15.00 for around £80 from memory for those that wanted to make two days of it. Plenty of accommodation in and around Woking.
		
Click to expand...

It’s even better Rich as West Hill £75 after 3


----------



## GG26 (Sep 28, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 28, 2020)

Please put me down always fancied playing Woking


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2020)

Long wanted to play Woking.

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow


----------



## Hooker (Sep 28, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker

Only 5 minutes down the road, would be rude not to. Cheers Dave.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM

Thanks Dave (subject to dates, obviously)


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 28, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 28, 2020)

You’ve created a monster, @Papas1982 !!!


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 28, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK


----------



## Piece (Sep 28, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 28, 2020)

Push hard for the white tees. It’s super short off the yellows.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 28, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Push hard for the white tees. It’s super short off the yellows.
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself 

By then WHS will be in so ideally everyone can pay from the tee of their choice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2020)

Piece said:



			1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
		
Click to expand...

45 Homer (depending on dates)


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 28, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer


----------



## paddyc (Sep 28, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Sep 28, 2020)

47 Ser Shankalot

H4H was my first forum outing. Definitely have the bug to play more if there’s space.
Cheers.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 28, 2020)

richart said:



			You don't normally see any golfers where you hit it.

Click to expand...

I haven't had one of those in a month!!

But I've also not tried to hit an iron for that long as well 😂


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 29, 2020)

If there's still room, yes please

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC 
47. Ser Shankalot 
48. Oxfordcomma


----------



## gopher99 (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi Dave,
            Depending on dates can you put me down for a place please.

Jon


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2020)

I should be playing a bit more by then so please put me down, subject to dates.
Played Woking a few years ago, just the 18 holes but can still remember plenty of them as if it were yesterday. Sign of a good course that.
The par 4 6th is one of the nicest golf holes I've played anywhere.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes please

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 29, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2020)

well this has escalated quickly!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			45 Homer +1 (depending on dates)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2020)

Right Guys. 

I have news. It isn't ideal...

With the numbers now being somewhat higher than I'd expected. The availability of dates has shrunk somewhat.  

The only available date is July 13th. 

If the date works for you, please put an * by your name.

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1


----------



## chrisd (Sep 29, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 29, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Right Guys.

I have news. It isn't ideal...

With the numbers now being somewhat higher than I'd expected. The availability of dates has shrunk somewhat. 

The only available date is July 13th.

If the date works for you, please put an * by your name.

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
		
Click to expand...

If there was a spot, I'd love to play as well - that date would be no problem I wouldn't have thought


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2020)

Patster1969 said:



			If there was a spot, I'd love to play as well - that date would be no problem I wouldn't have thought
		
Click to expand...

Papas1982 said:
Right Guys.

I have news. It isn't ideal...

With the numbers now being somewhat higher than I'd expected. The availability of dates has shrunk somewhat.

The only available date is July 13th.

If the date works for you, please put an * by your name.

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *


----------



## Cake (Sep 29, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 29, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 29, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *


----------



## IanM (Sep 29, 2020)

13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 29, 2020)

13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *


----------



## sam85 (Sep 29, 2020)

13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*


----------



## Piece (Sep 29, 2020)

13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2020)

13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 29, 2020)

13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2020)

Crow said:



			13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke *
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2020)

It’s a Thursday? So much better than a Friday


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			It’s a Thursday? So much better than a Friday
		
Click to expand...

Unless my calender is broken. 

July 13th is a Tuesday........


----------



## gopher99 (Sep 29, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Unless my calender is broken. 

July 13th is a Tuesday........
		
Click to expand...

I knew it began with a T


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 29, 2020)

If there's a spot going. I'm up for rounding numbers


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			If there's a spot going. I'm up for rounding numbers
		
Click to expand...

We have a maximum of 80 👍🏻

I've paid a deposit, (not rushing anyone for money). 

Will give them a better idea of actual numbers sometime next week and work from there.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 29, 2020)

13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 29, 2020)

Definitely interested, dates pending!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2020)

Date confirmed as 13th July. 

Maybe a friendly mod can help put date in title....

@PhilTheFragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 29, 2020)

I might be able to help  

For a fee 😎


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 29, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 29, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 30, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85* 
60. Need_my_wedge*


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Sep 30, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2020)

Consider me an asterisk please Dave, I’m not going to try doing it on a phone. 😳


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge
		
Click to expand...

You've cut me star off


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			You've cut me star off 

Click to expand...

Apologies! 

Copied an old list. You may not be the only one. Will double check it all when I get home. 

You're not cut. Gonna aim for 72 to make shotgun work easiest.👍🏻


----------



## PieMan (Sep 30, 2020)

13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*


----------



## JamesR (Sep 30, 2020)

13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*


----------



## GG26 (Sep 30, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 30, 2020)

Why have I only just read this properly and realised it was for 36 holes?!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Why have I only just read this properly and realised it was for 36 holes?! 

Click to expand...

Makes it even better surely?!


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 30, 2020)

It certainly does mate! Are we opening it up to guests?


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Why have I only just read this properly and realised it was for 36 holes?! 

Click to expand...

Because you’re a knob?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 30, 2020)

Dando said:



			Because you’re a knob?
		
Click to expand...

Takes one to know one, right?


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 30, 2020)

Dando said:



			Because you’re a knob?
		
Click to expand...

looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks as well!


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Takes one to know one, right? 

Click to expand...

Enjoy the walk to princes in November


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 30, 2020)

Dando said:



			Enjoy the walk to princes in November
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 30, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 30, 2020)

Date booked off, add me to the list!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
61. Grizzly*


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 1, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly* 
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1*
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly* 
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2020)

We have a new organizer in the house, well done 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2020)

1-12 Papas1982*
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1*
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher*
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2020)

Just a few things for Everyone to consider; 

Our first tee time will be (hopefully a shotgun) start at 0915.
The afternoon tee tees are set for 1430 onwards (two tee start). 
that’s a quick turnaround considering there is a carvery to be had. 

The course is relatively short, but we will still need to be round in 4 hours so that everyone can eat, so *ready golf* is a must!

I know it’s ages away, but just putting it out there so that everyone knows the score before committing any funds.

Speaking of which....

A deposit of £30 is required by December 7th. 

Then to make it easier we will get January out of the way and then 3 payments of £40 by 7th of Feb/April/June.
For those of you with a calculator, that extra £10 will be for prizes. Collecting on the day would be a nightmare!

The club have set aside a maximum of 80 spaces, but only require final numbers a week prior to our round. So, anyone who pulls out prior to that point, will get a full refund.


----------



## IanM (Oct 1, 2020)

Woking is like Swinley Forest ......... they shudder at the prospect of 4 hour rounds!   How do you want paying?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2020)

1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher 30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*


----------



## paddyc (Oct 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher 30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*
		
Click to expand...

I've put my name down for this Woking day.. West Hill ( never played it and looks class) was mentioned as a possible game the day before  on a twilight rate. but looks like NewZealand has ben arranged by Dave but with limited  numbers.I've done New Zealand and dont want to fork out over a 100 for a game. Anyone fancy West Hill or there is West Byfleet (nice track apparently) for £40-45 2 or 3 balls after 12. Anyone  interested?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2020)

paddyc said:



			I've put my name down for this Woking day.. West Hill ( never played it and looks class) was mentioned as a possible game the day before  on a twilight rate. but looks like NewZealand has ben arranged by Dave but with limited  numbers.I've done New Zealand and dont want to fork out over a 100 for a game. Anyone fancy West Hill or there is West Byfleet (nice track apparently) for £40-45 2 or 3 balls after 12. Anyone  interested?
		
Click to expand...

Just a heads up. I contacted West Hill. Despite what their site says, they wanted £85 for a round and could only offer the 6th, 8th or 28th if July when I'd asked for the 12th.....


----------



## paddyc (Oct 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Just a heads up. I contacted West Hill. Despite what their site says, they wanted £85 for a round and could only offer the 6th, 8th or 28th if July when I'd asked for the 12th.....
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks Dave. Thanks for sorting Woking looks a cracking day.Will explore other options  for the 12th.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2020)

paddyc said:



			Ok thanks Dave. Thanks for sorting Woking looks a cracking day.Will explore other options  for the 12th.
		
Click to expand...

@TheDiablo is working on Byfleet (is a member). Sure he will post up as soon as he has an idea.


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2020)

Haven't played Byfleet in years...would be a good place to play. Or a pure nostalgia trip to Hoebridge, the first place I ever hit a golf ball....circa 1984😁


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 2, 2020)

At the very least I'll be able to sign on 3 for £30 at West Byfleet, but I think I'll be able to get a few groups out if there's interest. Once I've heard from the club I'll confirm

@Papas1982 stick a star next to me next time you redo the list please


----------



## GG26 (Oct 2, 2020)

1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher 30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1*


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ive not read all 7 pages but if Woking is still happening please put me down on the list or reserve. Ta.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2020)

1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher 30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1*
70. Mashley*
71. Sawtooth *
72. Paulw.

officially full


----------



## paddyc (Oct 2, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			13 Pieman
14 Bigfoot
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk*
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble*
31 FairwayPhil
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk +1 Guest*
34. Fish
35. Fairway Phil +1 **
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26
38 HampshireHog
39 Crow
40 Hooker
41 BiM
42 94Tegsi
43 MendieGK
44 Piece
45. Homer
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 2, 2020)

Worplesdon an option?


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2020)

If there’s a space please add my name or put me down on the reserve list cheers.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Worplesdon an option?
		
Click to expand...

I’m on it!
Club sec away til 7th.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 2, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			At the very least I'll be able to sign on 3 for £30 at West Byfleet, but I think I'll be able to get a few groups out if there's interest. Once I've heard from the club I'll confirm. 

I'm up for this. Looks a cracking track and only heard good things about this course and for 30 squid! cheers Diablo.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes please Dave subject to the usual


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 6, 2020)

1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy*
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher 30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1*
70. Mashley*
71. Sawtooth *
72. Paulw.

officially full


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 6, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			officially full
		
Click to expand...

not sure that’s the case as we haven’t got 72x *’s against names to confirm the revised plans.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2020)

Will only be full once I receive 72 deposits in December 👍🏻


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 6, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			not sure that’s the case as we haven’t got 72x *’s against names to confirm the revised plans.
		
Click to expand...

All I did was quote Papas but remove the Quote part and added an asterix


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2020)

A space available. The guy I was bringing isn't playing now.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 6, 2020)

Oh go on then, stick me down Dave


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2020)

1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy*
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer £30
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher 30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Swingalot
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1*
70. Mashley*
71. Sawtooth *
72. Paulw.


----------



## Mudball (Oct 7, 2020)

Lots of post... but if Woking is still happening please put me down on the list or reserve.  Its at my doorstep but never played it.  Also not likely to play much golf in the lead up to it either 
What a perfect storm


----------



## petema99 (Oct 7, 2020)

Long time lurker here, but this has inspired me to get more actively involved with the forum - please could I be added to the reserve list. sounds like a great day!


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 7, 2020)

Stuck this in the diary and it is The Open week. 2 days of golf then down to RSG's for practise day and the Open.....perfect


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 7, 2020)

Just a few things for Everyone to consider;

Our first tee time will be (hopefully a shotgun) start at 0915.
The afternoon tee tees are set for 1430 onwards (two tee start).
that’s a quick turnaround considering there is a carvery to be had.

The course is relatively short, but we will still need to be round in 4 hours so that everyone can eat, so ready golf is a must!

I know it’s ages away, but just putting it out there so that everyone knows the score before committing any funds.

Speaking of which....

A deposit of £30 is required by December 7th.

Then to make it easier we will get January out of the way and then 3 payments of £40 by 7th of Feb/April/June.
For those of you with a calculator, that extra £10 will be for prizes. Collecting on the day would be a nightmare!

The club have set aside a maximum of 80 spaces, but only require final numbers a week prior to our round. So, anyone who pulls out prior to that point, will get a full refund.
***just £10 for NZ by start of November


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 7, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy*
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher 30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1*
70. Mashley*
71. Sawtooth *
72. Paulw.*

officially full
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wookie (Oct 8, 2020)

1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy*
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie*
29 Jobr1850*
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher 30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1*
70. Mashley*
71. Sawtooth *
72. Paulw.*

officially full


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2020)

wookie said:



			1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy*
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie*
29 Jobr1850*
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher 30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1*
70. Mashley*
71. Sawtooth *
72. Paulw.*

officially full
		
Click to expand...

Can you take out #57 Homer+1 - he won't be coming. Also I sent £30 payment to Papas1982 - it isn't showing against my name. Is there a problem


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you take out #57 Homer+1 - he won't be coming. Also I sent £30 payment to Papas1982 - it isn't showing against my name. Is there a problem
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry, people are copying all sorts of lists.
the latest one I posted has your payment and the list is updated with names.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 8, 2020)

1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando £30
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy*
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850 £30
30 Anotherdouble *Paid*
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish £30
35. Fairway Phil+1 £50
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker £30
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer £30
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher £30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Swingalot
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1 £30
66 Fish +2 £30
67 Fish +3 £30
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1*
70. Mashley*
71. Sawtooth *
72. Paulw.


----------



## Dando (Oct 9, 2020)

Looking forward to this trip. Not played woking and I loved NZ last time we were there

Hotel booked up already


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Can you PM a PP address or bank where you want the deposits sent to please
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## The Lion (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi gents. I’d be interested in joining you, if you could add me to the reserve list please. 
Thanks
The Lion 🦁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2020)

Booked the annual leave already. Manager a bit surprised about booking holiday so far in advance but they are getting to know about my golfing habits after a couple of years


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 9, 2020)

Love to have made this as the main man has history now for sorting good courses, unfortunately I shall be in Greece apparently


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 12, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR*
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher 30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1*
70. Mashley*
71. Sawtooth *
72. Paulw.*

officially full
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 14, 2020)

Where do you want money for this and the New Zealand trip sending?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 14, 2020)

1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot*
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake*
20 Imurg*
21 Dando*
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR* - £20 paid
28 Wookie
29 Jobr1850
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil*
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish*
35. Fairway Phil +1 *
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker
41 BiM*
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher 30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Homer +1
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1*
66 Fish +2*
67 Fish +3*
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1*
70. Mashley*
71. Sawtooth *
72. Paulw.*

officially full


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2020)

£40 sent for this & the New Zealand deposits, thanks Dave.


----------



## wookie (Oct 18, 2020)

Can I have some payment details please Dave


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 18, 2020)

wookie said:



			Can I have some payment details please Dave
		
Click to expand...

Me too please !


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			Me too please !
		
Click to expand...

And me


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 28, 2020)

1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot 40
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake £30?
20 Imurg*
21 Dando £30
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR* - £10 paid
28 Wookie £70
29 Jobr1850 £30
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil £50
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish £30
35. Fairway Phil +1 £50
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26 £30
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker £30
41 BiM £30
42 94Tegsi £30
43 MendieGK £30
44 Piece*
45. Homer £30
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher £30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK £30
55. MendieGK £30
56. MendieGK £30
57. Swingalot
58. Patster *
59. Sam85 £30
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 £30
64 94tegsi guest2 £30
65 Fish +1 £30
66 Fish +2 £30
67 Fish +3 £30
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1 £30
70. Mashley*
71. Sawtooth *
72. Paulw.*

I believe this is the latest. Anyone who thinks they’ve paid, let me know and I’ll double check.


----------



## sam85 (Oct 28, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			1Papas1982 Paid
2 DaddyPapas1961 Paid
3-12 Papas1982 Guests
13 Pieman*
14 Bigfoot 40
15 IanM*
16 Lilyhawk £30
17 SteveW*
18 Treeseeker
19 Cake £30?
20 Imurg*
21 Dando £30
22 TheDiablo
23 Paperboy
24 ChrisD*
25 Matty6
26 Murththemog
27 JamesR* - £20 paid
28 Wookie £70
29 Jobr1850 £30
30 Anotherdouble Paid
31 FairwayPhil £50
32. Midnight
33. Lilyhawk Guest1 £30
34. Fish £30
35. Fairway Phil +1 £50
36 LiverpoolPhil
37 GG26*
38 HampshireHog *
39 Crow *
40 Hooker £30
41 BiM £30
42 94Tegsi *
43 MendieGK
44 Piece*
45. Homer £30
46. PaddyC*
47. Ser Shankalot*
48. Oxfordcomma
49. Gopher £30
50. Smithy
51.Pokerjoke
52. Trojan615
53. Patrick reeds rule book
54. MendieGK+1
55. MendieGK+2
56. MendieGK +3
57. Swingalot
58. Patster *
59. Sam85*
60. Need_my_wedge*
61. Lilyhawk Guest2*
62. Grizzly*
63 94tegsi guest1 *
64 94tegsi guest2 *
65 Fish +1 £30
66 Fish +2 £30
67 Fish +3 £30
68 Simonsmh*
69 GG26 +1*
70. Mashley*
71. Sawtooth *
72. Paulw.*

I believe this is the latest. Anyone who thinks they’ve paid, let me know and I’ll double check.
		
Click to expand...

Can you send me payment details please and I'll get it sent over. Cheers


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 4, 2020)

Pos    Name        Paid
1    94Tegsi        30
2    94Tegsi+1        30
3    94Tegsi+2        30
4    Anotherdouble  150
5    Bigfoot        40
6    BiM                30
7    Cake                30
8    ChrisD       
9    Crow       
10    D Wright       
11    Dad                 60
12    Dando        30
13    Fairway Phil    50
14    Fairway Phil +1    50
15    Fish                30
16    Fish+1        30
17    Fish+2        30
18    Fish+3        30
19    GG26        30
20    Gopher        30
21    Grizzly        30
22    Hampshire Hog       
23    Homer        30
24    Swingalot       
25    Hooker        30
26    Ian M       
27    Imurg       
28    James       
29    JamesR        30
30    Jobr1850        30
31    Lee J       
32    Lee M       
33    Lilyhawk        30
34    Lilyhawk +1    30
35    Lilyhawk +2     30  
36    LiverpoolPhil       
37    M Judge       
38    Matty6       
39    MendieGK        30
40    MendieGK +1    30
41    MendieGK +2    30
42    MendieGK +3    30
43    Midnight       
44    Murththemog       
45    Need my wedge       
46    Oxfordcomma       
47    PaddyC       
48    Papas1982    140
49    Paperboy       
50    Patrick reeds rule book       
51    Patster       
52    Piece       
53    Pieman       
54    Pokerjoke       
55    Sam85        30
56    Sir Shankalot       
57    Smithy       
58    Steve W       
59    TheDiablo       
60    Treeseeker       
61    Trojan       
62    Wookie        70
63    Simonsmh        
64    Tom Philpott       
65    Swingalot       
66    GG26+1        30
67    mashley   
68    sawtooth   
69    Paulw   
70           
71           
72           

All latest payments.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 4, 2020)

Pos    Name        Paid
1    94Tegsi        30
2    94Tegsi+1        30
3    94Tegsi+2        30
4    Anotherdouble  150
5    Bigfoot        40
6    BiM                30
7    Cake                30
8    ChrisD       
9    Crow       
10    D Wright       
11    Dad                 60
12    Dando        30
13    Fairway Phil    50
14    Fairway Phil +1    50
15    Fish                30
16    Fish+1        30
17    Fish+2        30
18    Fish+3        30
19    GG26        30
20    Gopher        30
21    Grizzly        30
22    Hampshire Hog       
23    Homer        30
24    Swingalot       
25    Hooker        30
26    Ian M       
27    Imurg       
28    James       
29    JamesR        30
30    Jobr1850        30
31    Lee J       
32    Lee M       
33    Lilyhawk        30
34    Lilyhawk +1    30
35    Lilyhawk +2       
36    LiverpoolPhil       
37    M Judge       
38    Matty6       
39    MendieGK        30
40    MendieGK +1    30
41    MendieGK +2    30
42    MendieGK +3    30
43    Midnight       
44    Murththemog       
45    Need my wedge       
46    Oxfordcomma       
47    PaddyC       
48    Papas1982    140
49    Paperboy       
50    Patrick reeds rule book       
51    Patster       
52    Piece       
53    Pieman       
54    Pokerjoke       
55    Sam85        30
56    Sir Shankalot       
57    Smithy       
58    Steve W       
59    TheDiablo       
60    Treeseeker       
61    Trojan       
62    Wookie        70
63    Simonsmh        
64    Tom Philpott       
65    Swingalot       
66    GG26+1        30
67    mashley   
68    sawtooth   
69    Paulw   
70           
71           
72           

All latest payments


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 4, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Pos    Name        Paid
1    94Tegsi        30
2    94Tegsi+1        30
3    94Tegsi+2        30
4    Anotherdouble  150
5    Bigfoot        40
6    BiM                30
7    Cake                30
8    ChrisD       
9    Crow       
10    D Wright       
11    Dad                 60
12    Dando        30
13    Fairway Phil    50
14    Fairway Phil +1    50
15    Fish                30
16    Fish+1        30
17    Fish+2        30
18    Fish+3        30
19    GG26        30
20    Gopher        30
21    Grizzly        30
22    Hampshire Hog       
23    Homer        30
24    Swingalot       
25    Hooker        30
26    Ian M       
27    Imurg       
28    James       
29    JamesR        30
30    Jobr1850        30
31    Lee J       
32    Lee M       
33    Lilyhawk        30
34    Lilyhawk +1    30
35    Lilyhawk +2       
36    LiverpoolPhil       
37    M Judge       
38    Matty6       
39    MendieGK        30
40    MendieGK +1    30
41    MendieGK +2    30
42    MendieGK +3    30
43    Midnight       
44    Murththemog       
45    Need my wedge       
46    Oxfordcomma       
47    PaddyC       
48    Papas1982    140
49    Paperboy       
50    Patrick reeds rule book       
51    Patster       
52    Piece       
53    Pieman       
54    Pokerjoke       
55    Sam85        30
56    Sir Shankalot       
57    Smithy       
58    Steve W       
59    TheDiablo       
60    Treeseeker       
61    Trojan       
62    Wookie        70
63    Simonsmh        
64    Tom Philpott       
65    Swingalot       
66    GG26+1        30
67    mashley   
68    sawtooth   
69    Paulw   
70           
71           
72           

All latest payments
		
Click to expand...

Could I be added to the reserve list for this please? Thanks


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh, go on then Dave 🥳👍👌


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 19, 2020)

Pos Name Paid
1 94Tegsi 30
2 94Tegsi+1 30
3 94Tegsi+2 30
4 Anotherdouble 150
5 Bigfoot 40
6 BiM 30
7 Cake 30
8 ChrisD  
9 Crow  
10 D Wright  
11 Dad 60
12 Dando 30
13 Fairway Phil 50
14 Fairway Phil +1 50
15 Fish 30
16 Fish+1 30
17 Fish+2 30
18 Fish+3 30
19 GG26 30
20 Gopher 30
21 Grizzly 30
22 Hampshire Hog  
23 Homer 30
24 Swingalot  
25 Hooker 30
26 Ian M  
27 Imurg  
28 James  
29 JamesR 30
30 Jobr1850 30
31 Lee J  
32 Lee M  
33 Lilyhawk 30
34 Lilyhawk +1 30
35 Lilyhawk +2  
36 LiverpoolPhil  
37 M Judge  
38 Matty6  
39 MendieGK 30
40 MendieGK +1 30
41 MendieGK +2 30
42 MendieGK +3 30
43 Midnight  
44 Murththemog  
45 Need my wedge  
46 Oxfordcomma  
47 PaddyC  
48 Papas1982 140
49 Paperboy  
50 Patrick reeds rule book  
51 Patster  
52 Piece  
53 Pieman  
54 Pokerjoke  
55 Sam85 30
56 Sir Shankalot  
57 Smithy  
58 Steve W  
59 TheDiablo  
60 Treeseeker  
61 Trojan  
62 Wookie 70
63 Simonsmh  
64 Tom Philpott  
65 Swingalot  
66 GG26+1 30
67 mashley  
68 sawtooth  
69 Paulw  
70 Fell75
71 Radbourne
72


----------



## petema99 (Nov 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Pos Name Paid
1 94Tegsi 30
2 94Tegsi+1 30
3 94Tegsi+2 30
4 Anotherdouble 150
5 Bigfoot 40
6 BiM 30
7 Cake 30
8 ChrisD 
9 Crow 
10 D Wright 
11 Dad 60
12 Dando 30
13 Fairway Phil 50
14 Fairway Phil +1 50
15 Fish 30
16 Fish+1 30
17 Fish+2 30
18 Fish+3 30
19 GG26 30
20 Gopher 30
21 Grizzly 30
22 Hampshire Hog 
23 Homer 30
24 Swingalot 
25 Hooker 30
26 Ian M 
27 Imurg 
28 James 
29 JamesR 30
30 Jobr1850 30
31 Lee J 
32 Lee M 
33 Lilyhawk 30
34 Lilyhawk +1 30
35 Lilyhawk +2 
36 LiverpoolPhil 
37 M Judge 
38 Matty6 
39 MendieGK 30
40 MendieGK +1 30
41 MendieGK +2 30
42 MendieGK +3 30
43 Midnight 
44 Murththemog 
45 Need my wedge 
46 Oxfordcomma 
47 PaddyC 
48 Papas1982 140
49 Paperboy 
50 Patrick reeds rule book 
51 Patster 
52 Piece 
53 Pieman 
54 Pokerjoke 
55 Sam85 30
56 Sir Shankalot 
57 Smithy 
58 Steve W 
59 TheDiablo 
60 Treeseeker 
61 Trojan 
62 Wookie 70
63 Simonsmh 
64 Tom Philpott 
65 Swingalot 
66 GG26+1 30
67 mashley 
68 sawtooth 
69 Paulw 
70 Fell75
71 Radbourne
72 petema99
		
Click to expand...

Could you send payment details to me too please? cheers


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Nov 24, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Pos Name Paid
1 94Tegsi 30
2 94Tegsi+1 30
3 94Tegsi+2 30
4 Anotherdouble 150
5 Bigfoot 40
6 BiM 30
7 Cake 30
8 ChrisD 
9 Crow 
10 D Wright 
11 Dad 60
12 Dando 30
13 Fairway Phil 50
14 Fairway Phil +1 50
15 Fish 30
16 Fish+1 30
17 Fish+2 30
18 Fish+3 30
19 GG26 30
20 Gopher 30
21 Grizzly 30
22 Hampshire Hog 
23 Homer 30
24 Swingalot 
25 Hooker 30
26 Ian M 
27 Imurg 
28 James 
29 JamesR 30
30 Jobr1850 30
31 Lee J 
32 Lee M 
33 Lilyhawk 30
34 Lilyhawk +1 30
35 Lilyhawk +2 
36 LiverpoolPhil 
37 M Judge 
38 Matty6 
39 MendieGK 30
40 MendieGK +1 30
41 MendieGK +2 30
42 MendieGK +3 30
43 Midnight 
44 Murththemog 
45 Need my wedge 
46 Oxfordcomma 
47 PaddyC 
48 Papas1982 140
49 Paperboy 
50 Patrick reeds rule book 
51 Patster 
52 Piece 
53 Pieman 
54 Pokerjoke 
55 Sam85 30
56 Sir Shankalot 
57 Smithy 
58 Steve W 
59 TheDiablo 
60 Treeseeker 
61 Trojan 
62 Wookie 70
63 Simonsmh 
64 Tom Philpott 
65 Swingalot 
66 GG26+1 30
67 mashley 
68 sawtooth 
69 Paulw 
70 Fell75
71 Radbourne
72
		
Click to expand...

Hi there. Had sent a DM. Could I have the payment details as well to send the deposit? Cheers!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 25, 2020)

Could I be sent the payment details too please???


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2020)

Me too please Dave


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 29, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Me too please Dave
		
Click to expand...

Me as well.  Thanks


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 29, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Me as well.  Thanks
		
Click to expand...

And me. Thanks


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 29, 2020)

Unfortunately I don't need payment details as I will now be away for that week so need to drop out . Hopefully can be part of the next Papas1982 mega-meet, as I'm sure they will come to be known .


----------



## Midnight (Dec 1, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Me too please Dave
		
Click to expand...


Me to please mate 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2020)

Same for me please Dave.


----------



## IanM (Dec 1, 2020)

paid deposit!


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2020)

Shall update the list on Saturday and see who’s on the naught list lol


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Dec 1, 2020)

Deposit paid tonight Dave, to avoid the naughty list


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ser Shankalot said:



			Deposit paid tonight Dave, to avoid the naughty list 

Click to expand...

Can you send Friends and Family next time please. PayPal take approx 4% otherwise. On £30 it might only be £1.2 but if 72 people do it when paying £150 I'm gonna be substantially out of pocket 👍🏻


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 1, 2020)

Can you send payment details please Dave


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Shall update the list on Saturday and see who’s on the naught list lol
		
Click to expand...

Can you pm me the payment details please


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Could I be sent the payment details too please???
		
Click to expand...

Still not received details????


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 2, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Still not received details????


Click to expand...

Sorry mate. It appears I started a conversation with @Smithy details on their way


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Dec 2, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Can you send Friends and Family next time please. PayPal take approx 4% otherwise. On £30 it might only be £1.2 but if 72 people do it when paying £150 I'm gonna be substantially out of pocket 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about that - will change it next time, and top up to make it whole for this one.
Good to know, I never checked Paypal's charges before.


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 2, 2020)

Could you also PM me the payment details please @Papas1982 ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi Guys. My PayPal seems to be playing up. 

So for now. If you can't pay via bank transfer, let me know and it can wait til the issue resolves itself. 

I've messaged those who have paid via PayPal and it appears to be stuck in limbo, but you can cancel it.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2020)

Paid £30 into your bank today Dave - thanks


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 6, 2020)

G


chrisd said:



			Paid £30 into your bank today Dave - thanks
		
Click to expand...

Got it tah. 

Updated list will be on tonight.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 6, 2020)

View attachment 33861


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## petema99 (Dec 7, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



View attachment 33862

Click to expand...

I paid by bank transfer the other week. cheers


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 7, 2020)

Sorry mate. I'll have a look and get it changed. 

Dave


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi Dave, send me your details please.


----------



## petema99 (Dec 7, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Sorry mate. I'll have a look and get it changed.

Dave
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 8, 2020)

Can I be added as reserve please? 

Can pay up money in full whenever needed.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 8, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Can I be added as reserve please? 

Can pay up money in full whenever needed.
		
Click to expand...

If it helps I'm happy to offer my place to Bdill93 as I have just been offered and accepted a job so don't know if I can get the time off, won't know till Jan. If I can I will go on a reserve list. 

Cheers 

Midnight...


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2020)

There's plenty of space atm. 

Happy for you to stay on list @Midnight. I'll add @Bdill93 to the next sheet.


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 9, 2020)

Morning dave can I have payment details please thank paul


----------



## Crow (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi Dave, have your PayPal problems been sorted and can I pay by that method?


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 23, 2020)

Can you pm me the payment details as well cheers.


----------



## IanM (Dec 23, 2020)

I blooming hope this happens..... it is only the occasional glimpse at this section that is keeping me going!!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2020)

Finally got around to sending you deposit today Dave. Forgot how much you wanted so sent £70.00 thinking it was 50% but forgot about the £10.00 prize money.
So balance is £80.00 just let me know when you need it and I'll try to be a bit quicker settling up!!
I see that buggies are available for medical reasons... does a permanent erection count as a medical reason????
Any chance you could book one up for me as 36 around there will be tough on my old trotters, all three of them....


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 2, 2021)

Are there any spaces still going for this?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mike79 said:



			Are there any spaces still going for this?
		
Click to expand...

I'll add you to the list fella. 👍🏻


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			I'll add you to the list fella. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. As I’m behind, if you let me know the deal with payments I can get that sorted.


----------



## petema99 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi Dave - please could you also put down a guest for me. Cheers!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm just awaiting a response from Woking re numbers atm. As don't wanna over subscribe. So I will confirm after they respond if I can add any more guests.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 9, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Can you send Friends and Family next time please. PayPal take approx 4% otherwise. On £30 it might only be £1.2 but if 72 people do it when paying £150 I'm gonna be substantially out of pocket 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave, I've not been on here since before Christmas. Hope you had a good one. Can you DM me your bank details or send to my email address? Cheers! Mark


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 9, 2021)

I'd  love to join in with this,  but am not in a position to commit yet (don't yet know "holiday"  plans & given last year, Mrs B will kill me if golf gets in the way of anything she wants to do this year ...)

So, if it gets close to the date and  you need a space filling, (or there are still spaces that don't bugger up the numbers), can I  join in?


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 10, 2021)

I know I'm late to the party but would like to play if a place is available.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2021)

Dave,

I am going to drop out of this and NZ.

James


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 17, 2021)

Just an update on this.
Am not looking for any further payments until Boris has made further announcements. The club aren’t chasing for payment so will Hold off until we have a better view.


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 17, 2021)

Is there still room for one more should Boris be kind?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes mate. Have some wiggle room yet.


----------



## evemccc (Feb 17, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Yes mate. Have some wiggle room yet.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any chance I could be please be added please to the list / reserve list? Thanks


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 17, 2021)

Done


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2021)

Evening All. 

I decided to leave this thread alone a little bit during lockdown, but with the latest guidelines making it look like this will be going ahead, it's time for the latest nudge..... 

I have probably 20 spaces reserved where I am yet to receive even a deposit. 

With Payday looming I figured this is a good a time as ever to send a reminder. (for deposits). 

With final balance being required by June, I shall post up a balance sheet for everyone over the weekend so you all know where you stand in regards to settling up. 

Anyone who has reconsidered, please let me know so I can refund you and let Woking know. 

Cheers.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 25, 2021)

Can you let me know how  to pay a deposit and i will do so ASAP.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 25, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Evening All.

I decided to leave this thread alone a little bit during lockdown, but with the latest guidelines making it look like this will be going ahead, it's time for the latest nudge.....

I have probably 20 spaces reserved where I am yet to receive even a deposit.

With Payday looming I figured this is a good a time as ever to send a reminder. (for deposits).

With final balance being required by June, I shall post up a balance sheet for everyone over the weekend so you all know where you stand in regards to settling up.

Anyone who has reconsidered, please let me know so I can refund you and let Woking know.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I'm one who needed the nudge so many thanks........and apologies! 🤦‍♂️

Can you please pm me your bank details so I can sort tomorrow?


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 25, 2021)

Just been looking at their Instagram page, lively looking course. Hopefully we have a great day out.


----------



## Mike79 (Feb 25, 2021)

Not sure if I’m on the list or a reserve. If I’m on the list can you let me know how to pay the deposit etc and I can get it over to you

Cheers


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 26, 2021)

As per a previous message. 

*PLEASE SEND PAYPAL AS FRIENDS. *


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 1, 2021)

@evemccc and @mikejohnchapman I have refunded your PayPal transactions. Can you send them as friends please. 

Dave


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 1, 2021)

current Latest.


----------



## Cake (Mar 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			current Latest.
		
Click to expand...

Feb instalment of £40 sent via PayPal... didn’t get the option to specify friends and family (I assume it remembers from previous payments - if not, apologies; refund it and I’ll try again)

Cheers,
Cake


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 1, 2021)

Cake said:



			Feb instalment of £40 sent via PayPal... didn’t get the option to specify friends and family (I assume it remembers from previous payments - if not, apologies; refund it and I’ll try again)

Cheers,
Cake
		
Click to expand...

All good mate.
tah


----------



## evemccc (Mar 1, 2021)

@Papas1982 £75 sent via Paypal as Friend/Family - Cheers


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



@evemccc and @mikejohnchapman I have refunded your PayPal transactions. Can you send them as friends please.

Dave
		
Click to expand...

Dave, sorry for being dumb but how do you do this?


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2021)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Dave, sorry for being dumb but how do you do this?
		
Click to expand...

send it to his Nigerian cousin who will sort it out for you and also release your lottery winnings and the inheritance you are due from your long lost relative


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			send it to his Nigerian cousin who will sort it out for you and also release your lottery winnings and the inheritance you are due from your long lost relative
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should mention that I just sent my friend a £1000 in Sierra Leone as has was stuck without his credit card - he promised to pay me back next week.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 1, 2021)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Dave, sorry for being dumb but how do you do this?
		
Click to expand...

Should simply be an option when you go to send money....


----------



## Mike79 (Mar 6, 2021)

@Papas1982 i pinged over the next instalment the other day. Forgot to let you know here


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Should simply be an option when you go to send money....
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave
Have just sent my balance of £80.00 over via BT as before, so should be fully paid now??
Maybe you could confirm once received?
Thanks 
Rob


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 8, 2021)

@Smiffy @Mike79 received tah


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 10, 2021)

@Papas1982 Dave, you still have me on the list but I withdrew a little while back.


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Mar 11, 2021)

@Pappas 1982 Dave - have sent 41.20 with the extra to cover the paypal fees from last time.

Cheers.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2021)

Latest list.
I’m sure I’ve missed someone somewhere as been a bit manic of late. Anyone who thinks I’ve got it wrong, let me know and I’ll have a look.

a few people need to decide if they’re coming or not...... ideally I would like full payment received 1 month before we go so that I can look at pairings etc.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 18, 2021)

Sorry mate, thought I replied, unfortunately new job means I can not get time off.
Hope you all have a cracking day 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Trojan615 (Apr 18, 2021)

Apologies, can’t make this now due to work commitments


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 18, 2021)

Missed me paid in full £150


----------



## Mike79 (Apr 18, 2021)

@Papas1982 another £40 sent (thanks for the prompt!)


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for prompt. £40 transferred.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 18, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Latest list.
I’m sure I’ve missed someone somewhere as been a bit manic of late. Anyone who thinks I’ve got it wrong, let me know and I’ll have a look.

a few people need to decide if they’re coming or not...... ideally I would like full payment received 1 month before we go so that I can look at pairings etc.
		
Click to expand...

Can't see my name on the list but hopefully you have my deposit


----------



## Piece (Apr 19, 2021)

My plans around that time are uncertain, so I'll withdraw to save the umming and arring.


----------



## Swingalot (Apr 19, 2021)

I've checked dates and now can't make this day. Got tickets for The Open practise day at RSG....assuming of course that goes ahead!
I'm on the reserve list for New Zealand on the Monday, so if there is a space for that move my deposit over and I'll do that. If that is an issue, no dramas and I will donate my deposit to H4H.
Let me know mate.

ps. You played Princes recently, its in awesome condition and they continue to make improvements every time I visit!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2021)

Swingalot said:



			I've checked dates and now can't make this day. Got tickets for The Open practise day at RSG....assuming of course that goes ahead!
I'm on the reserve list for New Zealand on the Monday, so if there is a space for that move my deposit over and I'll do that. If that is an issue, no dramas and I will donate my deposit to H4H.
Let me know mate.

ps. You played Princes recently, its in awesome condition and they continue to make improvements every time I visit!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I can squuze you onto NZ mate. But can sort refund if needs be. 

Yeah mate. Course is better every time. Will actually try n sort a knock soon.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2021)

Can those who pay me please put your user name in the notes on either PayPal or Internet banking. 

I don't know all of you by name and becoming a bit messy.


----------



## sawtooth (May 4, 2021)

Just checking the date is still July 13th?

Also do you want another £40 now, let me know and I`ll send it over on PayPal.

Sorry been off the forum for a while and catching up on things now. 

Cheers.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2021)

sawtooth said:



			Just checking the date is still July 13th?

Also do you want another £40 now, let me know and I`ll send it over on PayPal.

Sorry been off the forum for a while and catching up on things now.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate. 

Still going ahead currently.

I'll always say yes to more money 😁


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2021)

Have emailed the pro shop to see if I can have a buggie for the day. Without one, 36 holes will be out of the question. Bloody foot......


----------



## IanM (May 19, 2021)

I haven't played 36 in a day for a couple of years... Time to start training


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2021)

IanM said:



			I haven't played 36 in a day for a couple of years... Time to start training 

Click to expand...

It's my foot with me. Left one. Bloody agony. Been checked by hospital, they couldn't find anything. Needs further investigation. But when it hurts, on a scale of 1-10 it's a 9.....


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2021)

Pro shop have reserved a buggy for the day for me. Would anyone like to go halves on the cost if sharing is permitted?? The bonus is that you get to spend all day with me. You can watch me tomahawk my putter, hear me swear in various languages and kick the hell out of tee markers. A wonderful experience and worthy of the green fee alone.....😛😛😛😛


----------



## SteveW86 (May 19, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Pro shop have reserved a buggy for the day for me. Would anyone like to go halves on the cost if sharing is permitted?? The bonus is that you get to spend all day with me. You can watch me tomahawk my putter, hear me swear in various languages and kick the hell out of tee markers. A wonderful experience and worthy of the green fee alone.....😛😛😛😛
		
Click to expand...

Do they get to drive?


----------



## The Dog. (May 19, 2021)

I played Woking for the first time last year and it is an excellent course.  Very similar to the neighbouring West Hill but with a few more elevation changes.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Do they get to drive?
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy's a car salesman; they'd get to test drive & put a deposit down on a new one...


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Do they get to drive?
		
Click to expand...

Yep 😁😁😁


----------



## IanM (May 20, 2021)

I can see me needing it for the afternoon 

I can swear in several languages too!


----------



## Grizzly (May 20, 2021)

Agreed on that. I'm really not sure how I shall manage 36 holes!


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Agreed on that. I'm really not sure how I shall manage 36 holes!
		
Click to expand...

Same as that, I try to avoid where necessary, but Woking is worth it.
Played it once before and it's superb. A bit hilly in places though, quite a few elevation changes.
My GoKart would cope, but my knees & trotters wouldn't.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2021)

Hi Dave,

A possibility that two of the chaps may play Coombe hill in July on one of our reciprocals and have asked me if I'm interested. I've kept the odd eye on this one, is it still as the opening page:-

Green fees in the summer are £125.
They've offered, Breakfast, 18 Holes, 3 course lunch, 18 holes and then afternoon tea.
For £140.

Do you have space for 3-4?

Only an outside chance, but a possible.

LB


----------



## Papas1982 (May 25, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Dave,

A possibility that two of the chaps may play Coombe hill in July on one of our reciprocals and have asked me if I'm interested. I've kept the odd eye on this one, is it still as the opening page:-

Green fees in the summer are £125.
They've offered, Breakfast, 18 Holes, 3 course lunch, 18 holes and then afternoon tea.
For £140.

Do you have space for 3-4?

Only an outside chance, but a possible

LB
		
Click to expand...

Hello mate.

We all agreed £150 so a to cover prizes.

plenty of spots left.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 25, 2021)

Cheers Dave,

I'll see if the other lads fancy it. I wont see them for 2 weeks as away next week, so dont hold any spaces, just yet.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 1, 2021)

Balance paid today Dave , cheers.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2021)

Gentle reminder that balance is due a month before we go....

Thanks to all that have paid since my last chaser. Can those who haven't, look back at the previous list. 

You'll know if you've paid or not. I don't wanna have to send out 20 messages chasing. 
Cheers.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi folks.

just to clarify. It’s £150 all in. £10 for prizes 👍🏻


----------



## paddyc (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello guys is anyone playing the day before Woking but not at New Zealand. I'm not doing NZ as played before and can't afford  £105 rounds of golf and Woking. Was looking for a game in the area within a reasonable distance or anywhere between Cambridge and Woking.
I was hoping to get a game with The Diablo at West Byfleet but that unlikely with Matt's missus expecting around that time 
If anyone fancies a game or is playing already and has space for a little one let me know. cheers Pat


----------



## IanM (Jun 8, 2021)

balance paid!


----------



## Hooker (Jun 8, 2021)

Dave have just BT you 120 which is the balance for this? 

Have to sort out new Zealand as well.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 8, 2021)

@Papas1982 just sent the balance by PayPal


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi Guys. 
Have just had a rather disappointing email from the club.

They have taken the step this year to limit golf to 18 holes due to covid. I spoke to them last week and this wasn't discussed at all, so a little poor to tell me with only a months notice. 

Their offer is now for coffee and bacon rolls, 18 holes, followed by 3 course dinner. 
Total being £120 (including £5 for prizes).

Now I'm still happy to play, but understand that deal isn't really at the same level as the original one. 

So if you could let me know your thoughts. 

I'm happy to discuss a date with them for next year if people would rather that. 

Dave


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 10, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Hi Guys.
Have just had a rather disappointing email from the club.

They have taken the step this year to limit golf to 18 holes due to covid. I spoke to them last week and this wasn't discussed at all, so a little poor to tell me with only a months notice.

Their offer is now for coffee and bacon rolls, 18 holes, followed by 3 course dinner.
Total being £120 (including £5 for prizes).

Now I'm still happy to play, but understand that deal isn't really at the same level as the original one.

So if you could let me know your thoughts.

I'm happy to discuss a date with them for next year if people would rather that.

Dave
		
Click to expand...

Dave,

The same issue that happened to a society I belong to with Worplesdon.  Sorry, but I'm not impressed with that & my immediate response is to decline their kind offer.   Doubly annoying as I've booked at the Premier Inn.

I have to wonder at their thinking when my own club accommodated the society I'm in for 36 holes & at a better price.

Sorry, I should have added that I really appreciate your efforts in organising this; my annoyance is directed purely at the club.


----------



## IanM (Jun 10, 2021)

My thoughts...
1) I don't mind playing only 18
2) Not bothered about a 3 course meal after


Edit... seeing what the others said about the very small price reduction for the loss of 18 holes seems to make sense.

Looks to me like something else has been requested so they don't care if we go or not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Hi Guys.
Have just had a rather disappointing email from the club.

They have taken the step this year to limit golf to 18 holes due to covid. I spoke to them last week and this wasn't discussed at all, so a little poor to tell me with only a months notice.

Their offer is now for coffee and bacon rolls, 18 holes, followed by 3 course dinner.
Total being £120 (including £5 for prizes).

Now I'm still happy to play, but understand that deal isn't really at the same level as the original one.

So if you could let me know your thoughts.

I'm happy to discuss a date with them for next year if people would rather that.

Dave
		
Click to expand...

So the initial deal is £140 for 36 holes and they want it to be £120 for 18 holes ?

Sorry but IMO that’s not great from the club

Would agree and decline the offer


----------



## chrisd (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm sorry Dave but I share BIM's view and would rather cancel out

I think some Clubs are shooting themselves in the foot in the long run by these sort of actions and will lose out in the end

Thanks though for all the work you've done on this meet.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the initial deal is £140 for 36 holes and they want it to be £120 for 18 holes ?

Sorry but IMO that’s not great from the club

Would agree and decline the offer
		
Click to expand...

Phil, looking back at Dave's last & the original offer, we are being offered a £25 refund for the loss of 1 round and the afternoon tea; not great doesn't get close to describing it.


----------



## petema99 (Jun 10, 2021)

To be fair, their advertised green fee is 130, so we were originally getting a great deal, but agree very poor form to let us know so late on


----------



## Hooker (Jun 10, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Hi Guys. 
Have just had a rather disappointing email from the club.

They have taken the step this year to limit golf to 18 holes due to covid. I spoke to them last week and this wasn't discussed at all, so a little poor to tell me with only a months notice. 

Their offer is now for coffee and bacon rolls, 18 holes, followed by 3 course dinner. 
Total being £120 (including £5 for prizes).

Now I'm still happy to play, but understand that deal isn't really at the same level as the original one. 

So if you could let me know your thoughts. 

I'm happy to discuss a date with them for next year if people would rather that. 

Dave
		
Click to expand...

It's not as good as the original offer, but still a good deal and understandable in the current circumstances. Poor form letting you know so late with such a large gathering though.


----------



## Crow (Jun 10, 2021)

Very poor from the club, especially the rather short notice.
I'd have to decline the revised offer, too much for one round for me.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi Dave.
Very disappointing to hear, but given that I’m committed to the NZ game I would still like to play. 
I will check with my playing partners and come back to you.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 10, 2021)

Also, do you know which tee time we will lose as that may impact? Cheers


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm in agreement with exactly what crow said, too much for one round.

Hope that they make a more equitable offer.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 10, 2021)

Things like this makes me furious. Like Covid and it’s impact would come as a surprise to them now, June 2021. If they made a decision on that now, that should be for any society bookings from now and forward in that case, but they should honour the bookings they already have. I’d say stuff em. 

Also booked Premier Inn the day prior, but I’d be happy to play NZ and look at playing something else within the area day after.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2021)

It 



94tegsi said:



			Also, do you know which tee time we will lose as that may impact? Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Will be am tees as playing after breakfast. 

I'm inclined to decline the offer personally. But if enough people want to play. I can set it up for you all. 

Same for NZ.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 10, 2021)

Personally, whilst I think the club has handled it rather badly with the late notice, I'd still be up for it.  Partly because if I'm honest with myself (and my knees and back) the idea of playing 36 with 18 a day either side was starting to make me a little nervous, partly because NZ is also booked along with accommodation, but as much as anything because whilst the deal offered is not as good as the initial offering, it is still pretty decent and if you posted it today, I'd sign up quick sharp.

That said, I do wonder if an email outlining how badly they've handled it (and the limited discount) and how many people's plan are potentially affected might elicit a better offer?


----------



## IanM (Jun 10, 2021)

I suspect Woking are sufficiently wealthy not to care.  

Maybe we cancel the meal and adjourn to a local business that needs the money.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 10, 2021)

36 holes was always a lot but the decrease in price does not reflect the lateness of the change. It shows an arrogance really.

Much as I want to play Woking, and I will if that is the view of the group, Lilyhawks idea of a different course after NZ is a good one but creates more work.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 10, 2021)

Dave, I think I share everyones annoyance at their stance, is there any chance of it changing?

If there is still a good number of people going to play, I would likely still go as I have the day booked off work and wanted to play the course. Equally if anything else can be arranged I would happily change, will go with the flow.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 10, 2021)

The original deal for two rounds was very good. The reduction for losing a round is not that great. I'm inclined to withdraw.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 10, 2021)

In the voice of Duncan Valentine I’m out.
Very poor from the club
Nearly as mad at them as West Hills for the HFH day,must be a “W” thing.
Appreciate your efforts as always.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 10, 2021)

If you can we should cancel and get a full refund.

If they halve the golf at the 11th hour then the least they can do is half the price as well. 

Gone from £140 for 36 to £120 for 18

Sorry but that is a pi$$ take by Woking.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2021)

I will contact the club tomorrow. Currently trying to arrange flights back from Portugal. 

I will start another thread for those who wish to play. If you put your name down. I'll try and sort it for you. 

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/woking-one-round.109112/


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 10, 2021)

I’d like it to be cancelled too. Appreciate your work mate and this is bad from the club


----------



## IanM (Jun 10, 2021)

I suspect if we ask to re-book for the afternoon, we'll find it busy with another large group going out, also paying the same as us.....    Covid, may have little to do with it


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			I suspect if we ask to re-book for the afternoon, we'll find it busy with another large group going out, also paying the same as us.....    Covid, may have little to do with it
		
Click to expand...

Such a cynic... 

That couldn’t be it, could it? 🤷‍♂️🤔💸💸💸


----------



## IanM (Jun 10, 2021)

I am hovering... I havent played it, and want to.  But tempted to say shove-it in view of the situation... will sleep on it and see who it going for 18.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			I suspect if we ask to re-book for the afternoon, we'll find it busy with another large group going out, also paying the same as us.....    Covid, may have little to do with it
		
Click to expand...

Realistically, if we do play, we should be playing in the morning so people could get home afterwards maybe.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 10, 2021)

Call their bluff and just cancel the whole thing……


----------



## paddyc (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm not sure what difference there is whether you play 18 or 36 holes in the current covid situation. I'm not willing to play just 18 for a small reduction. I haven't  booked a hotel or not playing NZ so it's easy no from me Dave unless we can get on somewhere  else all day but obviously its late in the day now. Gutted as not played there before  and looking forward  to it.Poor from Woking to make this decision just over month away.


----------



## evemccc (Jun 10, 2021)

Not good form from Woking.

I appreciate your efforts but I’d vote to cancel to be honest — possibly I’m cutting my nose off despite my face, as it’s a course I want to play, but this is poor stuff from them


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 10, 2021)

paddyc said:



			I'm not sure what difference there is whether you play 18 or 36 holes in the current covid situation. I'm not willing to play just 18 for a small reduction. I haven't  booked a hotel or not playing NZ so it's easy no from me Dave unless we can get on somewhere  else all day but obviously its late in the day now. Gutted as not played there before  and looking forward  to it.Poor from Woking to make this decision just over month away.
		
Click to expand...

I think we know that the difference is that they’ve booked in another society in the afternoon. More money to be made from two separate societies just doing 18 holes each paying £120 per person than from one society “only” paying £140 and keeping the course blocked for the whole day. 

The more I think of it, the more annoyed I’m getting.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I think we know that the difference is that *they’ve booked in another society in the afternoon*. More money to be made from two separate societies just doing 18 holes each paying £120 per person than from one society “only” paying £140 and keeping the course blocked for the whole day.

The more I think of it, the more annoyed I’m getting.
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit of a leap from one of our posters suspecting they might have done this to it becoming fact, or have I missed something?  And if it isn't fact it may not help Papas' negotiating position if they happen to be reading this and it's not the case.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2021)

Mixed feelings here....
If you check the clubs website, the standard 18 hole green fee is £130.00, so £120.00 for the package is still a good deal, but I can fully understand peoples annoyance.
From a personal viewpoint, 36 holes was always pushing it for me, but I was willing to give it a go as I have played the course before and absolutely love it.
I find it strange they are now taking this stance though, as it was only a few weeks ago, (19th May), that I emailed the pro and booked a buggy for 36 holes. *No mention of any restrictions, *they were quite happy for me to book it for the day!
I'll still most probably play. I've paid the money out now so won't miss it. And I'll probably enjoy 18 holes more than 36 as I won't be so knackered towards the end anyway.
As I say, I can fully understand peoples annoyance, but it's still a good deal in the overall scheme of things.
Woking is a superb course, easily up there with West Hill, The Berkshire, St Georges Hill etc. Check out any of their websites, and the 18 hole green fee is around the £130.00-£150.00 range.
So we are still getting a little bit of a discount plus coffee, bacon roll and 3 course meal effectively "free".
Personally I'd advise to think long and hard before throwing your toys out of the pram and saying "stuff it". These things happen from time to time. They shouldn't, but they do.
On a nice sunny day, I can think of nowhere better to spend a few hours playing golf and having a nice meal afterwards, without having to shovel it down my gob to get out and play another 18 holes....


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's a bit of a leap from one of our posters suspecting they might have done this to it becoming fact, or have I missed something?  And if it isn't fact it may not help Papas' negotiating position if they happen to be reading this and it's not the case.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. Read it like this:

We = I

Know = “know”. 

I heavily suspect the above. So no, not a fact, but just a suspicion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Sorry. Read it like this:

We = I

Know = “know”.

I heavily suspect the above. So no, not a fact, but just a suspicion.
		
Click to expand...

It also might be the case that because of Covid they don’t want to close the course off to their members for 36 holes currently 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It also might be the case that because of Covid they don’t want to close the course off to their members for 36 holes currently 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Sure, that could be the case to. Wouldn’t change a bit in my mind. We’ve had the booking for 11 months. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Sure, that could be the case to. Wouldn’t change a bit in my mind. We’ve had the booking for 11 months. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

True, but they may have expected reciprocal arrangements to be open to their members which, again hypothetically, may have fallen victim to the pandemic.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 11, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			True, but they may have expected reciprocal arrangements to be open to their members which, again hypothetically, may have fallen victim to the pandemic.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, look. 

I know as much as anyone here. 

That may very well be the case too. One week ago, we were on course for a 36 hole day at Woking with no mentions of any restrictions from the club as long as government guidelines didn’t change. 

Fast forward a week, 4 weeks before we’re to arrive, 11 months after booking, and this is now a new policy put in place. 

It may be to not anger their members, it may be something else. 
No matter what, I don’t think that’s how you handle a customer, who in this case have another 50-60 people that have planned days off from work, booked hotels etc.

Those who still want to go - 👍
Go for it.


----------



## evemccc (Jun 11, 2021)

If Covid has affected Members Tee-times or whatever then Woking are obviously within their rights to offer whatever deal to societies as they like going forward - but my view is that already existing bookings - especially ones held for about 10 months and involve peoples work/travel/accommodation plans should be honoured -especially with only a few weeks to go

If they are not honouring this and not offering a better deal then I would definitely like to withdraw


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 11, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			On a nice sunny day, *I can think of nowhere better* to spend a few hours playing golf and having a nice meal afterwards, without having to shovel it down my gob to get out and play another 18 holes....


Click to expand...

I can Smiffy, my place; I will be made to feel like I'm valued, rather than someone who can be treated with utter contempt.

I see exactly the point you are making & I have some sympathy with it, but I know at some point I would feel extremely angry with their treatment of us, so it's probably best I stay away.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 11, 2021)

evemccc said:



			If Covid has affected Members Tee-times or whatever then Woking are obviously within their rights to offer whatever deal to societies as they like going forward - but my view is that already existing bookings - especially ones held for about 10 months and involve peoples work/travel/accommodation plans should be honoured -especially with only a few weeks to go

If they are not honouring this and not offering a better deal then I would definitely like to withdraw
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, they need to honour bookings that have already been made unless it's for reasons outside their control. 

I don't see any evidence of that so can only conclude that they've bowed to pressure from someone and just changed arrangements last minute. 

Its likely that they regret booking the course out for a whole day at peak time for probably too good a deal and they are now backtracking IMO. Using covid as an excuse.

Very annoyed, how can you trust this club again with bookings? If they move the goal posts? I for one will be making my opinion known on social media once we've played our game there, if we play.

It's not so bad for me I live 30 mins away but feel bad for those who have booked hotels, travel arrangements, etc.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			That may very well be the case too. One week ago, we were on course for a 36 hole day at Woking with no mentions of any restrictions from the club as long as government guidelines didn’t change.

Fast forward a week, 4 weeks before we’re to arrive, 11 months after booking, and this is now a new policy put in place.

It may be to not anger their members, it may be something else.
No matter what, I don’t think that’s how you handle a customer, who in this case have another 50-60 people that have planned days off from work, booked hotels etc.
		
Click to expand...

For the record, I don't disagree with you, I think whatever the reasoning they could/should be doing more to "fix" it.


----------



## Hooker (Jun 11, 2021)

I think the easiest thing is that those who want to carry on with the new deal do it this year, we can keep a good relationship with the club and hopefully they will honour the original deal next year (I don't see why they wouldn't).

I appreciate that people have booked time off and hotels etc, complaining on here probably isn't doing the organisers stress levels a lot of good. If you are really upset with the club don't patronise it and boycott it!

While I think the club are completely in the wrong, it could come down to just some basic poor administration, probably some dopey assistant deserves all the grief on here.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi Dave,

Firstly, thanks for all the organising on this one, even though we were late bookers. Luckily hadnt booked hotels.

Secondly, I know you will feel gutted, as I would have done in the same situation, but you have 100% had no control over a terrible decision by the club involved.

If they were truly sorry, they would have either done it for £80 approx for 1 round, maybe £100 with a meal thrown in.

If they are also truly sorry, they will honour the same original deal next year, and if so would be very interested, but sadly my 2 mates were only happy to pay the original fee because it was for the two rounds, same as myself.

When you do get around it, hope you get 45 points mate, and win the big prize, it would be fully deserved.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2021)

Can all those not now playing, please message me your bank details. 

Unfortunately I can't simply refund a payment to my account. So require your details.

AC number, sort code and name on account please. 

Cheers.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 22, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Hi Guys.
Have just had a rather disappointing email from the club.

They have taken the step this year to limit golf to 18 holes due to covid. I spoke to them last week and this wasn't discussed at all, so a little poor to tell me with only a months notice.

Their offer is now for coffee and bacon rolls, 18 holes, followed by 3 course dinner.
Total being £120 (including £5 for prizes).

Now I'm still happy to play, but understand that deal isn't really at the same level as the original one.

So if you could let me know your thoughts.

I'm happy to discuss a date with them for next year if people would rather that.

Dave
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave, just seen this update. Sadly I agree with BIM & others on this one. I am therefore reluctantly pulling out of this meet. Thank you for all your hard work in putting it together. I will DM you my bank details later in the week.


----------

